
Five Screw-Ups That Wouldn't Have Happened If We All Just Used the Metric System - rbanffy
https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/five-massive-screw-ups-that-wouldnt-have-happened-if-we-1828746184
======
bediger4000
The (in)distinction between "force", "weight" and "mass" in the Traditional
System has led to many boilers 32.2 times too big or too small, as well.

If anybody ever gets a coherent explanation of the "pound-mass" vs the "pound-
force" let us all know.

